

Food Hacking - An awesome summer drink on my blog - wilzy
http://manmakesfood.com/post/15859436381/summer-mixed-berry-juice-ideal-at-breakfast-time

======
Tim-Boss
Has HN really deteriorated to the point where people are submitting smoothie
recipe articles?!?

Oh no, my mistake, just another thinly veiled advert for a personal blog.....

~~~
wilzy
No veils or adverts - I am also aiming for something quite different to a
recipe site, as there are far too many of those and in all honesty they're too
precise and don't actually capture the experimental and less formal attributes
that surround giving food / drink creation a go. We all lead busy lives -
including myself, and I am only trying to help others find ways to slip some
quick and easy homemade health into their lives.

I guess with that in mind - do you have any pointers? Also, sorry if the post
disagreed with you mate.

